# Does my cory have pop-eye?



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know if its true but this morning one of my cories eyes look supicious. Heres the picture:



Sorry its a bad picture but the eye was sticking out a little bit and I test my parameters today and this what I have:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5.0
Ph:7.6

I did a 30% water change yesterday, but the eye wasn't sticking out when I did the water change. Should I do water change again?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I appologize but the blurry image is too inconclusive to determine the presence of "pop eye" eh.. only thing I can recommend is stare real hard at your other cories and see if thier eyes look pretty much the same. If turns out it looks the same either A.) it's just the way they look. or B.) they all have pop eye.

eh... another way is because pop eye makes the eye "pop" it's not going to be giving the fish good/any information so if you can figuere out if it can see or not, might give you a clue if it is pop eye. if they can see fine, it's prolly not pop eye. if it has trouble seeing or is blind, it's pop eye.

Don't ask me how to figuere out how a fish can't see, just have to get creative.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes it's a blurry pic, but that just don't look right.... I would treat for pop-eye just to be safe. Rather spend the 8 bucks for the meds than the 30 for all new fish. Just remember that snails will die from these kinds of treatments. Put him in a small container. The disposable plastic glad/ziploc ones work fine. Run the treatment according the to treatment labeling. After you have run the treatment, do a few 10-25% water changes over a few days and change the filter media out. The rule I use is that the water changes should add up to 150% of the water in the tank. eg: 6-25% water changes, or 8-20% water changes. 

P.S. Don't pour the water from the snail's container back into the tank...


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Unfortunaly, the cory died a couple of days ago. Se looked very bad when I came home from school Monday. First we found her alive lying on the glasses still breathing, oart of her tailfin was nipped and her pop-eye got worse. It was turning a little pink on one og the eyes and I assumed the danios were nipping at her before and after she had the pop-eye and the injuries. I love the cory. She was so cute and her best friends was a male cory which past away on Thanksgiving, and another female cory which she is still alive and is currently doing fine.

So thats the update.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry for your little fish dying.
Sometimes despite doing all we can to keep things good for our little friends they still get sick.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't forget to watch the other fish. If it was pop-eye, it could spread to other fish, and no one needs that.


----------

